# Thank you for the Warm Welcome



## HallowKitty (Aug 21, 2016)

HallowKitty said:


> Spookywolf & all our Boney gang: I found out in past years ordering online that Friday eve after midnight , that YC gradually downloads each item & if you type under YC search the exact SKU# of the specific Boney piece, it will come up directly on the screen, which saves alot of time & internet hassle so you can add it to your YC shopping cart immediately; If I recall, every year is different as far as the exact time of the Boney postings to the YC store site...last year I think they started listing around 2:30am EST. .as us night owls will be up waiting up all night as its much easier 2 order immediately as they appear available to avoid delays w/putting your online order in later that day. As far as this year's new collection, I'm right there w/u wickedwitchwench as only "2" of them seriously interest me 2 purchase 4 my personal collection. Ps...here's photos of my Boney collection as they are my inspiration everyday!!QUOTE=Spookywolf;1865411]Welcome to the thread HallowKitty. This is always such a fun time on the BB thread. I don't collect the Sophia pieces myself, but there are several on here who do. I'm sure someone will have the most up to date list of which pieces are coming out this year. Glad you joined us.


[/QUOTE]


----------

